# Sanitizing Your Area and tools



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 18, 2019)

This is what i use for my counter tops, cutting boards, bbq gloves, outside stuffer canister and frame, grinder and lots of other tools.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 18, 2019)

Walmart, Target, Ace Hardware? Where can I get some?


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 18, 2019)

I was always taught a 10% Bleach and water solution.
We used that for Blood Born Pathogens.
For quick wipe down's (Counter Tops, Island) I also use Clorox disinfecting wipes as a last step after cleaning with soap and water.
But I'm not too fanatical about it. I live in my home, not a hospital.


----------



## lovethemeats (Jan 18, 2019)

Out of all the years of cooking. I've never gotten sick from the food I've done. Thank god. Keeping things clean is a must in food prep and cooking. But that doesn't mean if something falls on the floor I won't eat it. Wipe it off and good to go.


----------



## bregent (Jan 18, 2019)

I use Star-San, another acid based no rinse sanitizer. Great for filling tubs and grinding and stuffing equipment, but I also keep a working solution around for counter tops. While bleach works well as a sanitizer, you do need to rinse it well because it can be detected in food in very low PPM.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 18, 2019)

I like the no rinse factor .


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 19, 2019)

When I ran a seafood cannery we used broad spectrum quat or quaternary cleaners that are virucidal, fungicidal, bactericidal, and mildewstatic. Kills everything from E-coli to listeria, salmonella etc. Some of it is insanely expensive but you can get 32 oz spray bottles from Amazon for under $15. This isn't the type we used as ours came in 55 gallon bbls but that wouldn't be very handy in the kitchen. :)


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 19, 2019)

Good.looking stuff. Here's a link 3 bottles for 15 bucks https://amzn.to/2Dk8QU1


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2019)

I just use alcohol, or Clorox cleanup.
Haven't got sick yet!
Al


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 19, 2019)

*Steramine sani-tabs (Quat tablets) in a sani-bucket and spray bottle. Container of tabs is under $5 at the bar/res supply store where my wife buys them for the tavern. *


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 19, 2019)

Never seen this product before. I do use Clorox clean up. As long as you sanitize with a good product you should be fine.

Warren


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## tbrtt1 (Jan 19, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> I was always taught a 10% Bleach and water solution.
> We used that for Blood Born Pathogens.
> For quick wipe down's (Counter Tops, Island) I also use Clorox disinfecting wipes as a last step after cleaning with soap and water.
> But I'm not too fanatical about it. I live in my home, not a hospital.




+1. Exactly what I use. Both the bleach and water solution and the wipes.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2019)

nepas said:


> This is what i use for my counter tops, cutting boards, bbq gloves, outside stuffer canister and frame, grinder and lots of other tools.




Thanks for showing that, Nepas!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 19, 2019)

BGKYSmoker


 bmudd14474
  Thanks for the post and the link . Ordered the 3 pack .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 19, 2019)

Before i use the Sanitizer i have a small spray bottle of hydrogen peroxide i spray on the counter top and let dry. You should see the gunk that comes off the counters. Why use bleach or other harsh chemicals.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 19, 2019)

Rick at some events I do we actually have to show our bottle of bleach to the health inspector. We have to have 3 wash tubs wash rinse and sanitize tablets for the final rinse. Club soda will clean counter tops good too although its not a sanitizer.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2019)

nepas said:


> Before i use the Sanitizer i have a small spray bottle of hydrogen peroxide i spray on the counter top and let dry. You should see the gunk that comes off the counters. Why use bleach or other harsh chemicals.



We have granite counter tops & we were told by the installer to only clean them with alcohol, DO NOT USE BLEACH ON GRANITE. 
For the SS sink we use Clorox Cleanup.
Al


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 19, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Rick at some events I do we actually have to show our bottle of bleach to the health inspector. We have to have 3 wash tubs wash rinse and sanitize tablets for the final rinse. Club soda will clean counter tops good too although its not a sanitizer.
> 
> Warren



Warren check with the Health Dept becuase using hydrogen Peroxide is usually another accepted method of doing it and I believe this stuff would qualify as well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> Warren check with the Health Dept becuase using hydrogen Peroxide is usually another accepted method of doing it and I believe this stuff would qualify as well.




Gotta keep that Peroxide away from your hair.
It's been known to reduce the IQ by at least 50%.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 19, 2019)

The hair is gone so I guess that would make it 100 percent

Warren


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 19, 2019)

*The Use of Bleach*
Bleach is a strong and effective disinfectant. Its active ingredient, sodium hypochlorite, denatures protein in micro-organisms and is therefore effective in killing bacteria, fungus and viruses. Household bleach works quickly and is widely available at a low cost. Diluted household bleach is thus recommended for the disinfection of facilities.

As bleach irritates mucous membranes, the skin and the airway, decomposes under heat or light and reacts readily with other chemicals, caution should be exercised in the use of it. Improper use of bleach may reduce its effectiveness in disinfection and also lead to accidents which can be harmful to health. Overuse of bleach or using a bleach solution that is too concentrated results in the production of toxic substances that pollute the environment and disturb ecological balance.
*Tools and Equipment*

Before cleaning, get all necessary tools and equipment ready. Cleaning tools, cleansers/disinfectants, measuring tools and protective gear will be needed.

Cleaning tools:
Brush, mop, towel, spray can and bucket.

Cleansers/disinfectants:
Bleach and water.

Measuring tools:
Tablespoon and measuring cup.

Protective gear:
Mask, rubber gloves, plastic apron and goggles (recommended).

*Procedures of Preparing/Using Diluted Bleach*


Keep windows open when diluting or using bleach to ensure good ventilation.
Put on protective gear when diluting or using bleach as it irritates mucous membranes, the skin and the airway.
Cold water should be used for dilution as hot water decomposes the active ingredient of bleach and renders it ineffective.
Bleach containing 5.25% sodium hypochlorite should be diluted as follows (demonstration short):
1:99 diluted household bleach (mixing 10ml of bleach with 1litre of water) can be used for general household cleaning.
1:49 diluted household bleach (mixing 10ml of bleach with 0.5litre of water) is used to disinfect surfaces or articles contaminated with vomitus, excreta, secretions or blood.

Make adjustments to the amount of bleach added if its concentration of sodium hypochlorite is above or below 5.25%.
Calculation: Multiplier of the amount of bleach added = 5.25 concentration of sodium hypochlorite in bleach
For example, when diluting a bleach containing only 5% sodium hypochlorite, the multiplier is 5.25 5=1.05. That means 10 x 1.05 =10.5ml of bleach should be used when preparing a bleach solution.

For accurate measurement of the amount of bleach added, a tablespoon or measuring cup can be used.
Rinse disinfected articles with water and wipe dry.
Cleaning tools should be soaked in diluted bleach for 30 minutes and then rinsed thoroughly before reuse.
Finally, wash hands with liquid soap, then dry hands with a clean towel or disposable towel.
*Precautions*

Avoid using bleach on metals, wool, nylon, silk, dyed fabric and painted surfaces.
Avoid touching the eyes. If bleach gets into the eyes, immediately rinse with water for at least 15 minutes and consult a doctor.
Bleach should not be used together or mixed with other household detergents as this reduces its effectiveness in disinfection and causes chemical reactions. For instance, a toxic gas is produced when bleach is mixed with acidic detergents such as those used for toilet cleaning. This could result in accidents and injuries. If necessary, use detergents first and rinse thoroughly with water before using bleach for disinfection.
As undiluted bleach liberates a toxic gas when exposed to sunlight, it should be stored in a cool and shaded place out of reach of children.
Sodium hypochlorite decomposes with time. To ensure its effectiveness, it is advised to purchase recently produced bleach and avoid over-stocking.
For effective disinfection, diluted bleach should be used within 24 hours after preparation as decomposition increases with time if left unused.
From: https://www.info.gov.hk/info/sars/en/useofbleach.htm


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 16, 2019)

Been using this a few weeks now . Best cleaner I've used in the kitchen . Works great on the ceramic stove top . I was surprised how much " stuff " it gets off the surface of everything .


----------



## LanceR (Feb 17, 2019)

Bleach, if improperly diluted or inadequately rinsed will discolor and stain stainless steel and aluminum over time.  It will also remove proprietary surface coatings such as Hobart's "Micoban".  I couldn't begin to tell you how many slicers, mixers and bowl choppers I've seen or worked on with finishes so pitted that they had to be retired from commercial use as they couldn't be properly sanitized due to the pitting cause by improper use of bleach.

Air drying is generally preferred as a towel, no matter how clean you think it is, can reintroduce contamination.  Most (all?) purpose made food service sanitizers are supposed to be followed by air drying as a result.  That includes work surfaces, pots and pans and table service items.....

I use sanitizing tablets in the rinse water when processing foods.


----------



## hb99 (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm a homebrewer so I use STARSAN to sanitize my equipment.  

1 oz mixes in 5 gals of water and lasts a long time.  The larger bottle can last a decade making the per use/per batch very inexpensive to use.


----------

